
Poll: Business People Say Twitter More Important Than LinkedIn - peter123
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/poll_business_people_say_twitter_more_important_th.php
======
TomOfTTB
The inherent flaw in this type of poll is that it relies on the bias of those
polled and not on their actual results. So a question like "Where did you get
the most customers from last month" would get a result based on the person's
actual experience.

While a question such as "what is the most important platform" asks them to
make a judgement which can be based on all kinds of biases. Twitter, for
example, has a massive marketing campaign right now with all the celebrity
attention. So it will be on people's mind.

But that doesn't necessarily mean anything in regards to it's business
importance.

I know some will say people talking about a technology makes it important but
that's just not true. To give a non-tech example every business seminar I've
been to in the last 5 years has brought up Six Sigma. But I've rarely if ever
seen it actually implemented.

~~~
patio11
_So a question like "Where did you get the most customers from last month"
would get a result based on the person's actual experience._

I think the honest answer at far too many companies is "I don't know because
either we don't track that or nobody tells me about it", which would probably
get coded on the poll as "Well, I think it is conferences, so I'm going to
pick conferences".

------
mahmud
Only because twitter has less upkeep (your twitter profile is never 68%
complete) and because twitter lets you get the word out without having to
correspond with N people 1:1.

Twitter is a megaphone, LinkedIn is an interview booth.

~~~
sneakums
I figured it was because nobody's hiring right now.

------
rue
Highly misleading topic line here, and to a lesser degree on readwriteweb.com.
The actual question was

> "What is the most important new platform for brands to master?"

The question implies a more public-facing concern than what LinkedIn is
intended to do.

------
known
Wisdom of Crowds != Wisdom of Intellectuals

